# NUMBERS



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i figured it's about time i threw up another pointless thread







i was just wondering what everybodys favorite number is and why!

my favorite number is and always been number nine. this has been my hockey number for years, baseball, and number i always pick when someone says (pick a number between 1 and 10) SO FEEL FREE TO TELL EVERYBODY WHATS YOUR FAVORITE OR LUCKY NUMBER!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

if i had a lucky number i'd say 4......i have no idea why......maybe its because everything is done a lot more easily with 4


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

infinity. 8.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

21 is my favorite

it was my racing number for many years

then 953 as pro, I liked both numbers though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

6 and 9


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

25. Born on May 25th, on Sept. 25 2000 I was the passenger in a one car accident at 7:25 PM at Exit 25 on the highway near my home in Vermont. Also, it was my number whenever I played sports in school.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

13, It has always been my number in sports.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

3, any number divisible by 3, and 57.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 3, any number divisible by 3, and 57.


 57 isn't divisable by 3


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

yea it is 57 divided by 3 is 19


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Mine would have to be 4 anything with 4 in it. Number 9 is the most respected number in soccer, that is why Mia Hamm wears it. :smile:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> yea it is 57 divided by 3 is 19


 oh snaps it is......







.....shows you how great i was in math.....and im asian too







....but thats what you get for dividing in your head....its hard


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

14 is my #.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

I AM NUMBER 1!







so that's my favorite number.








wes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

5: it's my birthday (5th of november)

I know it's stupid, but once my mind has made up its mind about something, what can _I_ do about it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> I AM NUMBER 1!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1 is such a lonely number...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> but once my mind has made up its mind about something, what can _I_ do about it


 so was your mind made up when you and mum decided to conceive me?







...or was that the drunken and horny rage taking over?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

00
MAD


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

I like 6 and 9 also... lol

6 for my birthday (november 6)
and 9.. just because.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

69 Dude!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Number 20 is mine,
Nice rounded squared and easy to count by.
The usual largest denomination in my wallet.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

7 my all time favorite. Since i like 14 and 21 too!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Number 1, that is my racing number.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Mine would have to be 4 anything with 4 in it. Number 9 is the most respected number in soccer, that is why Mia Hamm wears it. :smile:


 Mia is hot!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

1-10 would be #3 but fav number is #48 good ole Jimmie Johnson


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i like the number 3


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> i like the number 3


 for threesomes?


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

my baseball # is 17, had it all through all stars and now to my junior year on varsity
My basketball# is 24


----------

